# Fuel pump out 29,ooo miles???



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

What do you think is the problem???

Last night i did a 2nd to 3rd gear pull and about half way through 3rd it almost felt fuel cut, i lost all pedal and the car shut off i pulled over tried to start it back up and and would just keep turning over. i had my friend listen to see if he could hear the fuel pump priming and there was no noise i cycled the key on and off 6 or 7 times and then you heard the fuel pump and the car started. i got about 10 miles down the road normal driving and lost all petal again had to do the same thing keep cycling the keep till we heard the fuel pump and then it started. Did this 5 times before i made it home put the last 20 miles home it ran fine??? 
Do you think it the fuel pump going out of a back connection or ground???

Car is a 04 m6 with 29,5xx miles with a k7n and a corsa cat back

kinda lost where to start look any help??
Thanks Zach


----------



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

fuel pump relay maybe?


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

this is pretty much exactly what is happening with my 05 (60,000 miles supercharged).. fuel pump was my first thought... any ideas?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04gtslow said:


> fuel pump relay maybe?


First thing to check


----------



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

I swapped the horn relay for the fuel pump relay to see if it's the relay I'll drive it and see if it shuts off again after that idk what else to check


----------



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

i replaced the fuel pump relay did not fix the problem any other ideas


----------



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

Start car and try tapping on map sensor and wiggling wires. If the car dies again this is your problem. Had this happen to me before.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

